# Big Problem using Heartfelt beads



## dashue (Jul 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago I changed to Heartfelt beads and from that moment on my problems began...tunneling, channeling until the then darn things just wouldn't burn. Hygrometer says a perfect 65 RH. I'm like what the hey is going on. The cigars are soft as naugahyde in a car seat seat.
Well if there is a stupid of the year award I guess I DESERVE it. What I did was toss the tubes in the humis and settled back and watched them maintain a perfect RH. Because I didn't use a divider to keep them away from the cigars, the cigars are touching the tubes and wicking all the moisture from the beads and all are getting damp but those Heartfelt Beads work like magic the air is 65 RH no matter how much humidity the cigars are pouring back in. I'd never tell anyone I did this only for the hope I might stop someone from being as foolish I am. Make sure you separate the beads from the cigars!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't separate my tubes and cigars and I have no problems.. I just lay the tubes ontop of the cigars! Works like magic!


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

I have tubes too. They lay with the cigars, and I don't notice any ill effects.

More knowledgeable people will chime in, I'm sure, but what I think is this simply sounds like an acclimation issue. Might just need some more time for everything to stabilize


----------



## dashue (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, it still looks like I'm in the running for the award. This time for jumping to conclusions. I've been in the hospital for a week, got out yesterday and thought I had solved the problem but you guys are right again.
I have a nine year old son, this morning he saw a humi open and asked what was wrong. Told him the cigars were way too humid and I was trying to dry them out. Oh he says he's been taking care of them he checks the cigars and if they're too dry he sprays the beads for me!! Thank god in my treasure humi he said they felt fine so he hasn't sprayed them. Hard to get angry and it was only my everyday smokes. So for the second time problem solved?
I know an open box isn't the best way to go but I need something to smoke quicker than a dry box.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Classic!! Hhahahh


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

I always thought kids only destroyed electronics; funny that now in the high tech age they destroy the low-tech stuff instead lol.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Not all is lost. You can use a hair dryer to dry out the beads to where you want them to be.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

dashue said:


> Well, it still looks like I'm in the running for the award. This time for jumping to conclusions. I've been in the hospital for a week, got out yesterday and thought I had solved the problem but you guys are right again.
> I have a nine year old son, this morning he saw a humi open and asked what was wrong. Told him the cigars were way too humid and I was trying to dry them out. Oh he says he's been taking care of them he checks the cigars and if they're too dry he sprays the beads for me!! Thank god in my treasure humi he said they felt fine so he hasn't sprayed them. Hard to get angry and it was only my everyday smokes. So for the second time problem solved?
> I know an open box isn't the best way to go but I need something to smoke quicker than a dry box.


My son is still too young (23 months) and too short to reach the humidors in the 'man cave', but soon enough I'll be moving them up a shelf. I can picture walking in one day and seeing cigars all over the floor, smashed to pieces. Would truly be sad.

BUT... at least you know the source of your problem!


----------

